# HELP! I just noticed this red raised lump (marble size) on my Goldens stomach!



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is my first dog and hes awesome, recently just noticed that he has a red raised lump on his stomach. See picture 

Does anyone know what this could possibly be? I touched it and it is hard, and it hurts him, he was very irritated by it when I touched it but other than that doesn't seem to bother him. He doesn't have fleas, I just treated him with front line but there are a few other pimple looking hives near this area as well.

this is right under his left rear leg

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










this I noticed is on his nose too, and he has a few more of these smaller pimple looking things under his right rear leg 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Help me please! the vet isn't open until Monday!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The one on his belly looks like a bug bite. Not sure about the one on his nose. Sorry I can't be of more help. I don't think it's an emergency and can wait until Monday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does look like a bug bite. Maybe you can give him some benedryl if he is itchy with them. They can wait till Monday unless he starts showing signs of being allergic.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the help, its my first dog that I've ever had and he's my unique little guy. 

Heres what he looks like when hes healthy and happy:

After a long day of running.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










the park

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










in action

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










flash is too bright for his little eyes

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










his favorite game

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










on his facebook


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











snoozin


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










just learned how to sit on a stool


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










"why are you looking at what I'm doing"

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Ok thats enough, I got a new camera as a gift and he seems to be my number 1 candidate for pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's a good looking fella! I love those big redheads.

It does look like a bug bite. Keep and eye on it in case it gets inflamed. Benedryl will help with the itching and hopefully will bring the swelling down.
I had to take my old guy in for a shot Thursday since he reacts very strongly to bug bites. His has gotten 3" - 4" across and was very inflamed so he is also on antibiotics.
Hopefully yours will clear up with just the benedryl. You cuold put some neosporin on if it starts looking infected unless he can reach that area to lick (and he probably could since he looks young and limber).
I hope it clears up quickly and he stays away from the bugs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The amount of benedryl he can have depends on his size. I think you should try one in the morning adn one at night and see if that helps. he could have up to two at one time if he is really itchy. I believe the "people meds" information is at the top of this portion of the forum.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the helpful information

As of right now, he doesn't seem to be scratching it too much. He's still the same old dog. The one on his nose however I can see that it is irritating him because he does frequently try to scratch it. I will give him a benedryl to see what happens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Boy!!*

Like everyone said keep an eye on the bite.
You might need to have vet look at it.
YOUR PICTURES ARE MARVELOUS!!

Our Smooch. Female Golden Retr., weighs 74 lbs. and we gave her one benadryl.

*PS YOU can also Google small pimples, bites on dogs and see if you can find a similar looking one.*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is soo handsome..I love the facebook pictures! LOL
I hope hes feeling better real soon!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It might also be a hot spot. My Sam developed these as a young dog...basically acne looking bumps that blistered and could become infected if not kept clean. Benadryl is good for any irritation that might occur. If this is a hot spot, there is special shampoo your Vet can recommend. They tend to develop on moist areas under the body.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> It might also be a hot spot. My Sam developed these as a young dog...basically acne looking bumps that blistered and could become infected if not kept clean. Benadryl is good for any irritation that might occur. If this is a hot spot, there is special shampoo your Vet can recommend. They tend to develop on moist areas under the body.


I think we may have just solved the mystery, I take him to a dog park just about every day around here, and theres a stream that the dogs drink from occasionally, well my little pup loves the water so he tends to lay down in the water to cool off after running. I'm probably going to have to have it checked out. He's turning 1 year old on October 31st. I have checked it again and it does look like the swelling has gone down and its also not as red (today he didn't get wet).


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board! Love the pics and you have a very handsome boy, there. The one on face books makes me think he'd be very welcome over at the "fur dawgs" thread in the chit chat forum. You'll find it - it's HUGE but I will warn you that once dawgs git on it den dey stay fur ebur.

Let us know what the vet says. I'm sure you'll find as the others have said that it's just a bug bite. the one on his nose is curious, though!

Oh, and you struck me as a very good conciencious (sp!) golden owner.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

Duke's Momma said:


> Welcome to the board! Love the pics and you have a very handsome boy, there. The one on face books makes me think he'd be very welcome over at the "fur dawgs" thread in the chit chat forum. You'll find it - it's HUGE but I will warn you that once dawgs git on it den dey stay fur ebur.
> 
> Let us know what the vet says. I'm sure you'll find as the others have said that it's just a bug bite. the one on his nose is curious, though!
> 
> Oh, and you struck me as a very good conciencious (sp!) golden owner.


 Thank you

guess the vet cant see him until the end of the week. The red spots under his belly have faded slighty, and aren't as big, however theres a 3rd "pimple" that just came out of no where on his snout... Whats going on.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You most certainly have a beautiful guy for your very first dog. I sure hope you can get to the bottom of his bumps soon.

Oh, one thing about us dog lovers--it doesn't make a difference if we are first time owners, or hvae owned dogs for years--I got my first puppy, an English Settr in June 1956--we always worry over lumps, bumps, sneezes, limps, etc. Just like we would over a human child.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok, this isn't good, the two bumps were going away on their own and suddenly spread into what looks to be hives all over the top of his snout and what seems to be spreading to around his eye lids. I gave him benedryl but no difference in the "hives", doesn't seem like they went away, but they do intensely bother him as it seems to ich him quite a bit, i applied some anti itch cream to it and it seems to have stopped him from scratching at them. I wish I had time this week to bring him to the vet, I shouldn't have waited I had time last week, but everyone kept telling me to just watch it and see if it went away on its own. Now what do I do!?!!?!?! I'm forced to stay at work this week until 6pm everyday and cannot miss a day due to a special training I have to attend. all the vets are closed by the time I get out. Does anyone have any idea what it could be, basically those 2 little pimples spread to pimples all over the top of his snout, and what looks to be his eye lids, this happened over the period of a day maybe a few hours, but it seemed to have stopped to his snout only, nothing under his fur, or on any of the furry parts of his body, what was underneath on his belly has all gone away completely though. HELP!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It really sounds like an allergic reaction to something for it to come up suddenly. The benedryl should work, or the cream you used. Has he been rolling in leaves or digging or nosing around a wood pile, anything like that where he'd get into some type of bugs?

Is there a friend or family member who could take him to vet for you?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Do you know of anyone that can take him to the vet for you? Or is there another vet in your area that might have later or earlier hours? It does sound like an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just took him to Tuft's Animal hospital, which is a 24/7 facility, its a veterinary school that I never knew about and it was only 10 minutes away. Turns out they think its just an allergic reaction but after I showed them the pictures of what was on his nose before had and told them how long its been there for they said as soon as I have time to bring him to the regular vet to have a skin sample taken to have some tests done. This place I went to is actually a very expensive place to go to in case of emergency, they actually didn't charge me anything, surprisingly I've gotten something for free once in my life. They're instructions were to give him 3 Benedryl right away, and apply the cream as needed to try and keep the itch away. Another story I just read about, if the dog is eating/drinking from plastic bowls (which he was recently for the past few weeks because I just re-located and forgot to take his stainless bowls with me) bacteria can build up around the bowls causing pimples all over the dogs face.... Kinda makes sense.. I'm going to buy him some new SS bowls tomorrow right after work.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to bring up about the plastic bowls & I see you heard it already. That is puppy acne that tends to be on the chin, but if you recently changed it could be it.
Good luck


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that it is the plastic bowls and that will fix it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck! This is quite the mystery. I hope it's just the bowls. Can dogs get poison ivy? I can't wait to hear what the Vet says.


----------



## enjoi926 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for the belated update, the animal hospiital said it was an allergic reaction after a lot of benedryl the pimples are going away and healing. I did switch his bowls at the same time though so it could be one of the two variables there. Hope this helps someone else that has the same issue.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad it's nothing serious!


----------

